# Boxen verlieren an Leistung?



## Dicrivity (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammmen.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem von Logitech ein 2.1 Soundsystem gekauft (Logitech Z4).
Natürlich war ich am anfang vom Bass und Soundklang total überrascht. Die ganze Bude hat gewackelt ^^.

Nur was mir jetzt auffält, wenn ich das Rad für Volume auf 50% stelle, ist es nicht mehr so laut wie am Anfang.
Kommt mir das nur so vor weil meine Ohren sich daran geöwhnt haben oder verlieren die Dinger wirklich an Leistung?


----------



## bokay (13. Juni 2009)

Das kann mehrere Möglichkeiten haben.
Entweder du hast duch daran gewöhnt. Wenn du aber sagtest "die Bude wackelt" und das ist jetzt nicht mehr der Fall, wird es das wohl nicht sein.
Lautsprecher können tatsächlich an "Leistung" verlieren, allerdings im Normalfall erst nach vielen Jahren, wenn der Kleber der die Membrane festhält, spröde wird...

Ein anderer möglicher Grund könnte sein dass du im Rechner die Lautstärke heruntergeregelt hast....


----------



## hela (15. Juni 2009)

Dicrivity hat gesagt.:


> .. Kommt mir das nur so vor weil meine Ohren sich daran geöwhnt haben ...


Das kann ein Fünf-Löcher-Arzt durch Audiometrie feststellen.


----------



## bokay (15. Juni 2009)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Das kann ein Fünf-Löcher-Arzt durch Audiometrie feststellen.



Nur weil man sich an gewisse Umgebungen gewöhnt, heißt das noch lange nicht dass man einen Schaden davon getragen hat.

Sollte dein Beitrag ernst gemeint sein, dann entschuldigung, aber: Schwachsinn!


----------



## hela (15. Juni 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> ... Schwachsinn!


Genau, ganz meiner Meinung.


----------

